# Communication after argument/disconnect



## texasoutlaw82 (Dec 27, 2013)

To preface my question, my (ex)girlfriend and I would get into disagreements/arguments/spats and at times the conversation would end with one of us hanging up. Sometimes it would only be a few hours before we talked and other times it would be days.

This time, I've been steadfast and I only called twice. Once during the initial hangup from her and one 2 days later. I've not heard from her since. I have also not tried contacting her. 

I feel as though I owe it to her, and her to me, to peacefully discuss what happened and to come to some kind of conclusion(either move on separately - which is already happening OR coming to some middle ground and moving forward together).

My question is, should I just leave it be since I tried reaching out already? OR should I come to terms with the fact that she hasn't reached out and that's ok, too?

I'm a guy who likes answers so I let this non communication bother me because I feel as though a problem is unresolved and I do not like that feeling.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

The balls in her court. Don't call her again. If she doesn't call within 48 hours, assume you're broke up and start looking for a new woman.


----------



## texasoutlaw82 (Dec 27, 2013)

@working; This took place almost a month ago to the date. I placed a call to her today. At this point the phone call is not for her but for me. It was just something I had to do to help add some type of closure to an already existing closing door or stop it from closing once and for all. I'll update later with the verdict. 

I'm thinking I'll give myself til tomorrow and if there is no response by the end of the day tomorrow, well i'll know more absolutely which fork to take in the road.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

If you haven't talked to her in a month, it's long since over. Not sure how you wouldn't know this. I mean, A MONTH!!! She's probably already got another guy.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

You say you feel a problem is unresolved. 

Your problem or hers?


----------



## texasoutlaw82 (Dec 27, 2013)

This problem that occurred which initiated the disconnect. We were having a conversation about something and I could tell it was bothering her. I kept pressing her and finally I got what the root of the problem was. Once I got to the root of the problem it knocked me down a few pegs again because I was under the impression we were standing on sturdier ground.

I popped off with a remark and it rubbed her the wrong way and she hung up. I waited 10 minutes to call back to allow time to cool off. No answer. I called back 2 days later and still no answer and no return phone call.

I was typically the one that tried fixing the disharmonious actions ASAP. I couldnt stand when she was mad or upset at me. I felt like a disappointment, so I did what I could to try and make things better. Some times she was more receptive than others.


----------



## texasoutlaw82 (Dec 27, 2013)

The reason I waited to place the phone call was some times she wouldn't answer. Then I'd blast her phone until she picked up to talk. Then there were times where I wouldn't call and I'd feel like I was standing on the other edge of the sword because she was upset with me that I didn't call or initiate contact sooner.


----------



## forgiven (Jun 29, 2013)

If you really love this girl, then man up and go get her back. Women hate weak men, pouty baby boys. so get real!


----------



## jay125 (May 15, 2013)

What is that saying says, if you love something let it go and if it never comes back it never was yours. You already called her so like it was said the ball is on her court side. Don't beg her, let her come to you when she is ready and then move on.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

What was bothering her and what was your response?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

